# Leather Cordage Site



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I have found leather cordage to be a great material for accent or grip wraps. When I buy the stuff, I want good stuff, and sometimes I want colored stuff. If you're ever in this boat...below is a link to some of the best stuff on the web.

I have no affiliation with this company, I just love their leather cord. They have a million colors...not literally...but...you know what I mean.

http://www.leathercordusa.com/?utm_source=Leather+Cord+USA+Newsletter&utm_campaign=44ff29712b-New_Products_and_Updates4_8_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_439cd6bb45-44ff29712b-86234713


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good find there my friend..thanks for sharing~AKAOldmiser


----------



## 8thsinner (Nov 26, 2014)

I like their stuff too, I used to run a leather business and used these guys. Only problem recently is they have started charging double what the USPS postal rates are for shipping to the UK. When you factor in internal customs and stuff. The prices are now exorbitant. I addressed this issue with them and they pretty much ignored me, claiming that they do not double charge official rates.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That sucks. Shipping has become a major pain in my butt. There's a guy in Canada who breeds several species of amblypigid that I would love to work with, but shipping an invertebrate from Canada into the US is ridiculous.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Smashtoad. I ordered some stuff from them yesterday.


----------

